# make and makefile (Help!)



## Zeus (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi,
i've found a useful PAM module (is basically a C code). thereis no configure script and make fails.
is there anyone can put me on the right way ?

Here is the project page:
http://www.hexten.net/pam_abl/

and
Here is the souce code
http://www.hexten.net/assets/pam_abl-20050110-0.2.2.tar.gz


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 30, 2005)

Try using Fink.

http://fink.sourceforge.net


----------



## Zeus (Sep 30, 2005)

mmm ... 
there is no project matching this name in Fink.

... any way ... i think this is a Linux specific module and can't be ported to *BSD without code optimization.
it's not a makefile related problem


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 30, 2005)

Have you tried adding the necessary files to compile this module using Fink?  You could also install the developer tools that come with the Mac OS X install CDs.  They include a lot of the BSD subsystem as well as GCC and Xcode.


----------



## Zeus (Sep 30, 2005)

yes ... but ... it doesn't work.

:-(


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 30, 2005)

Are you doing this through the terminal?  That is how you have to run fink...unless you use FinkCommander which is a front end to it.

http://finkcommander.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Zeus (Sep 30, 2005)

yes ... i've installed the Commandline version .... 

do you think i 've to try the GUI frontend ??


----------



## AndyArmstrong (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm the author of pam_abl. It won't currently work with the BSD PAM implementation - it's Linux only. Making it work on BSD and hence Darwin / OSX is on the to-do list 

I'm a Mac user myself so there's definitely a strong chance I'll actually get round to it...


----------



## Zeus (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi Andy,
please let us know when this wonderful piece of soft will be mac-compatible

Thanks


----------

